# ¿está bien todo?



## simply-gris

Sé muy bien cómo se dice pero no tengo idea cómo se escribe.

Mi intento:

Tutto aposto?


----------



## simply-gris

Ya lo encontré!

Tutto a posto!!!

 

Con razón no lo encontraba!


----------



## Lepeka

que chido...contestaste tu propia pregunta!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Lepeka said:


> que chido...contestaste tu propia pregunta!!


¿Qué es un chido?


----------



## irene.acler

"Qué chido" creo que significa algo como "qué bonito"..A ver si es correcto lo que digo!!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> "Qué chido" creo que significa algo como "qué bonito"..A ver si es correcto lo que digo!!


Ah entiendo...
¿pero no se usa en España, no?


----------



## irene.acler

No, creo que no se utiliza en España sino en América Latina..De todas formas, esperamos a los nativos..


----------



## jazyk

He oído que chido a los mexicanos.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale..ahora serìa interesante ver si se utiliza también en España..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Esa palabra Chido no se usa en espana, lo siento


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Segun la RAE chido significa:
*1.* adj._ Méx._ *bonito* (ǁ lindo).
*2.* adj. coloq._ Méx._ Muy bueno.

Asi, que chicas y chicos, existe, normalmente usada en mejico pero es correcta.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, muchas gracias jose, entonces evidentemente se utiliza sòlo en América Latina.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si, concretamente en Mex. mejico mi chica.
Agur (adios en vascuence)


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, agur!!


----------



## sabrinita85

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Segun la RAE chido significa:
> *1.* adj._ Méx._ *bonito* (ǁ lindo).
> *2.* adj. coloq._ Méx._ Muy bueno.
> 
> Asi, que chicas y chicos, existe, normalmente usada en mejico pero es correcta.


Eskerrik asko José!


----------



## indigoio

Así, es. Es una expresión típicamente mexicana. Pero esta vez la RAE no le ha dado exactamente al blanco.

Más que de 'lindo' o 'bonito', es sinónimo de _padre, padrísimo, super_... lo que en España, entiendo, es algo así como _guay_ y en inglés como _cool_.

Este foro es _chido_, y todos ustedes son, aún más _chidísimos_.

Bacini!
Índigo


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces es una expresión mexicana..Pues muchìsimas gracias indigoio!


----------



## Lepeka

si, la palabra se usa mucho entre los jovenes Mexicanos. Espero que no sea una mala palabra en otra idioma. Se me hizo gracioso que la persona que hizo la pregunta inicial contesto su propia pregunta, por eso lo escribi. Estoy de acuerdo de que este forum y ustedes son muy chidos!

Ahora, tengo una pregunta tonta para ustedes: me falta saber como poner los accentos en mis palabras aqui en este forum. Tengo que ajustar algo en mi computadora para poder usarlos? Entienden mi pregunta? (Perdoname si no es apropiado preguntar algo asi en este forum)


----------



## claudine2006

Lepeka said:


> Sí, la palabra se usa mucho entre los jóvenes mexicanos. Espero que no sea una mala palabra en otro idioma. Me hizo gracia que la persona que hizo la pregunta inicial contestó su propia pregunta, por eso lo escribí. Estoy de acuerdo de que este forum y ustedes son muy chidos!
> 
> Ahora, tengo una pregunta tonta para ustedes: me hace falta saber como poner los accentos en mis palabras aquí en este forum. Tengo que ajustar algo en mi computadora para poder usarlos? ¿Entienden mi pregunta? (Perdonadme si no es apropiado preguntar algo así en este forum)


----------



## simply-gris

Lepeka said:


> que chido...contestaste tu propia pregunta!!


 

¿Sí verdad? 

Miren qué merequetengue hice por tan solo contestar mi propia pregunta!

 

Ah, y sí, chido significa algo así como "qué padre" o "qué buena onda"... Oh, no! Esperen!.. ¿"Qué buena onda" también se usa en otros lados o solo en México?... Bueno, el punto es ese!...


----------



## Lepeka

Claudine, no entiendo lo que hiciste con lo que escribi...me lo estabas corrigiendo?  Gracias Claudine!!

Simply Gris, yo sabia que entenderias "que chido"...

SG, como logras usar los acentos? Hay un botoncito que puedo hacer clic aqui, o tengo que ajustar algo en mi computadora? Por ejemplo, si quiero escribir "Espana" no se como ponerle la ~ sobre la "n"... sera porque tengo mi computadora programada a escribir en ingles? Hay palabras que necesitan acentos o ~ porque si no se usan, pueden llegar a tener otro significado. Cierto?

Algo mas: se usa "que buena onda" aqui en EUA...que significa en Espana (~)?
Gracias a todos!


----------



## irene.acler

Simply-gris, qué es un "merequetengue"? Algo como "confusione"?


----------

